# Amplificador de 30 vatios con STK-437



## leop4 (Oct 30, 2007)

hola chicos queria saver si alguien hiso el Amplificador de 30 vatios con STK-437 http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp30w.htm o el http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp160w.htm y por ultimo este  http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp220w1.htm
.cual de estos me recomiendan. gracias.   . 8)    8) .

de paso miren esta pagina: http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 30, 2007)

hola leop4!el amplificador de 30w con STK-437 yo no lo armaria, ya que veo medio dudosa la procedencia de ese integrado, recuerda que la linea STK la mayoria son fabricados por sanyo y ese no parece ser de sanyo.
el segundo amplificador, que utiliza el TDA2005S tampoco lo armaria porque este integrado tiene mucha THD y no tiene buena calidad de sonido, pero tienen la ventaja de ser economico, si lo vas a utilizar para probar o experimentar puedes armarlo, pero para algo mas profesional no te conviene.
el tercer amplificador que utiliza el LM1875 es un poco mas decente, pero tengo malas referencias de los LM.

si quieres algo bueno, de 35w+35w con una THD=0.4%, armete un amplificador con el STK4162 o si quieres algo mas bueno todavia puedes probar con un STK4048 que entrega 150w con una THD=0.4%. pero ten MUCHO CUIDADO, si vas a utilizar los STK controla que sean originales de sanyo.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## leop4 (Oct 31, 2007)

si pero lo que yo quiero como primero es que sea estereo en la misma plaqueta y no tener que hacer 2 plaquetas ya e tenido problemas con eso y aparte sencillo de hacer me gusto mucho el lm 1875 .si podrias pasarme una gracias.    8)


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 31, 2007)

hola leo!el STK 4162 es estereo, no hace falta armar dos plaquetas, el diseño de la placa te aparece en el mismo datasheet, aqui lo adjunto para que lo veas, yo creo que te conviene mas utilizar este stk que el lm,son mucho mejores los stk, aparte estan casi al mismo precio por lo menos aca en mendoza jeje pero igual revisa el datasheet del LM, ahi debe aparecer el diseño del PCB tambien,es un poco mas sencillo el LM que el STK pero el STK le saca mucha ventaja al LM en casi todo jeje. cualquier duda consulta.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola leop4 , veo que los amplificador te cautivaron, esta vez te posteo este amplificador, en el tendrás que colocarle un transformador de  3 Amp a 20Vac de punto medio (o partida), el amplificador es de 
aquí, para imprimirlo la placa que hice midio  13.3 de largo por 10.2 de ancho, ahora es solo manos a la obra.







-------------
 zopilote



Pderdi  el Archivo Eagle, Tardare mucho reponerlos. No te preocupes por el calor del LM es normal en estos dispositivos. Colocale  disipador y micas.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 1, 2007)

pero si yo no me equivoco ese stk tiene 22 pines y supuetamente son 18 como es la cosa aparte el pbc del datashet no dice donde conectar los parlantes, yo la imprimi lo hice y dije donde va el parlante, la señal de audio, la coriente .'''?''' la verdad nose jaja
que opinas de este http://www.electronica.ro/audio/STK060.shtml


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 4, 2007)

hola leop4!de donde sacaste que el STK tiene 22 pines?jaja mira bien el data, ahi dice que tiene 18, la verdad que la placa esta un poco confusa jeje, los parlantes van conectados a donde dice OUT el borne positivo del parlante y el negativo a masa, no creo que tengas problema con lo demas.el STK-060 se ve bueno tambien, pero hay que ver si ese circuito funciona jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!

P.D.:zopilote que significa "dejavu"?


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 4, 2007)

leop4, te comento que arme el STK437 de electronica2000.com y no me funciono para nada,aun cuando el esquema es el mismo del datasheet. 

Arme tambien el del TDA2005S y tampoco, tiene muchisima distorcion, lo unico que me ha funcionado, masomenos, es el preamplificador con 741. Prueba con otro STK, hay varios aqui en el Foro.

Edit: O prueba tambien con un amplificador a transistores. Luciperro posetó algunos muy buenos.

Saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 5, 2007)

hola amigos! pablo ten cuidado porque esos STK tienen una procedencia un poco dudosa, yo no confio mucho en esos fabricante, los STK tienen que ser de sanyo, quiza el tuyo no andubo porque era un integrado falso.

los TDA2003 y 2005 son malisimos, tienen demasiada distorsion harmonica a baja potencia inclusive y no tienen buena calidad de sonido, creo que son integrados para los principiantes que recien comienzan con esto de los equipos de sonido, lo digo porque yo empeze armando amplificador con estos integrados jeje.

aqui les posteo el link de los amplificador de luciperrro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/

aqui el link del amplificador con el STK4048:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-ha-montado-stk4048-sanyo-5872/

espero que les haya sido util mi aporte

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 6, 2007)

Gracias por el link de luci. Te comento que arme el amplificador de 100w Estereo y funciona muy bien. 

En cuanto a la procedencia del STK tengo un 90% de probabilidades de que sea original, ya que lo compre en una casa de electronica bastante reconocida, pero en fin, al final no funciono HAHAHA.

De los TDA's 2005 y 2003 no hay mucho que decir, son pesimos y ya. Yo empeze tambien con el TDA2005. Creo que no son utiles ni para un principiante, bueno, al menos para que se de cuenta de que NO usar jejee. Saludos.


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 6, 2007)

hola pablo!yo tengo ganas de armar ese amplificador para ponerlo en el auto, le voy a colocar la fuente SMPS que tambien posteo el amigo luciperrro.

aqui les posteo el link donde sale sobre transistores e integrados falsificados y como hacer para reconocerlos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/

tomense el tiempo para verla porque vale la pena!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## luiselelectronico (Ene 23, 2009)

Hola te comento que yo arme el STK439 que es similar al STK437 y me dejo muy satisfecho el circuito, muy buena calidad de audio y una potencia aceptable, yo soy muy fanatico de realizar amplificador con los ic STK ya que estoy muy decepcionado de los TDA, te recomiendo que armes el STK4050 es un circuito que me dejo satisfecho; eso si lo malo que es mono. Bueno me despido y si ocupas algun consejo no dudes en pedirmelo


----------



## treblo (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola yo tambien creo que los stk son muy buenos ya que yo arranque con los tda y decia bueno no suenan muy bien pero son buenos,cuando arme el stk 025 (enrealidad este lo armo mi tio cuando tenia 15 años hace mucho ajaj ya esta discontinuado) lo hice arrancar otra vez y suena muy bien...bueno sin mas parloteos, queria saber  que tension y corriente tiene que entregar el transformador para poder alimentar a un stk 4162?...otra cosa que no me quedo claro, cual es la potencia de este ampli? si es de 15+15W o de 30+30W......
gracias....


----------



## MaXtroX (Abr 10, 2010)

hola leop4:
Soy de Cuba y sabes que por aca no hay muchas posibilidades al adquirir piesas para el trabajo de la electronoca, pero una ves saque de una placa de televisor un STK 437 y lo arme por este circuito que esta en la pagina de  http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp30w.html y me funciono super que bien, sin ningun tipo de problema.

EDITO: Como el link no anda indexo éste que es el mismo pero con pre http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificadores/amp30wcpre.htm . Dano


----------



## Hambert (May 16, 2010)

Yo también hice este ampli con el modelo de electronica2000. Todavía no compré los parlantes adecuados, pero lo conecté a unos de 6W que tengo de un antiguo equipo phono, y suena excelente, su volumen es impresionante. Buscalo en mis post que vas a encontrar fotos.

Saludos


----------



## xxxakyra (Jul 27, 2010)

treblo dijo:


> Hola yo tambien creo que los stk son muy buenos ya que yo arranque con los tda y decia bueno no suenan muy bien pero son buenos,cuando arme el stk 025 (enrealidad este lo armo mi tio cuando tenia 15 años hace mucho ajaj ya esta discontinuado) lo hice arrancar otra vez y suena muy bien...bueno sin mas parloteos, queria saber  que tension y corriente tiene que entregar el transformador para poder alimentar a un stk 4162?...otra cosa que no me quedo claro, cual es la potencia de este ampli? si es de 15+15W o de 30+30W......
> gracias....



Hola! me interesa mucho lo del stk 025 ya que no encuentro buena info sobre el IC
si pudieras pasarme el circuito que "armaste", si es que todavia lo tenes o el datasheet.
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 27, 2010)

buena info no se encuentra, solo estan los PDF de muy poca resolucion, y de los circuitos de los cuales uno no le puede asegurar si funcionan. Y por que te interesa este dinoamplificador?.

Etolipoz


----------



## xxxakyra (Jul 27, 2010)

hola zopilote y gracias por responder! se trata de un amigo tiene abandonado un amplificador antiguo que tenia varias metidas de manos y desconectados varios componentes al no tener info
no se arriesgo a quemarlo! y recien se esta enterando de lo que es una PC, ahi es donde entre yo. me gusta la electronica pero ya no le puedo dedicar tiempo!
gracias nuevamente! y mios disculpas si me extendi demaciado!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 29, 2010)

Informacion del amplificador si se encuentra, la cuestion es si tienes la mente adecuada para decidir que lugar hay de malogrado en ese aparato. Y luego hechar a andar tu imaginacion. Si tienes la marca y modelo puedo hacer un look_up.

Etolipoz


----------



## franciscodfh (Sep 11, 2010)

yo tengo este amplificador hecho, suena bastante bien, eso si le tuve que ahcer algunas modificaciones al diseño, porque tenia unas pequeñas fallas,.. si quieren les puedo subir algunas fotos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 11, 2010)

franciscodfh dijo:


> yo tengo este amplificador hecho, suena bastante bien, eso si le tuve que ahcer algunas modificaciones al diseño, porque tenia unas pequeñas fallas,.. si quieren les puedo subir algunas fotos


Bienvenido al Foro!!

Si! Con gusto esperamos verlas en --> Fotos de Amplificadores Hechos en Casa

Es ahí donde ponemos todas las fotos de nuestras "cosas amplificadoras" 

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Juliancillo (Dic 1, 2011)

Que tal, saludos. Alguien ha armado un amplificador con un STK4032II, o al menos tiene el diagrama para que me lo pasen. Yo arme el diagrama tal como viene en la hoja de datos del integrado pero no funciona, y quisiera saber si el integrado que tengo esta dañado. Les agradecere cualquier comentario.


----------



## Juliancillo (Dic 21, 2011)

Listo!!! ya solucione mi problema, fue un pequeño problema con mi proto board, pero ya conseguí otra. Ahora que ya tengo funcionando este amplificador, solo puedo decirles que la verdad suena muy bien. Como información, el amplificador lo arme siguiendo el diagrama que viene en la hoja de datos de integrado, sin modificar nada. De paso aprobecho para dejarles unas fotos de este amplificador. Nos vemos, saludos a todos!!


----------



## chinouv (Ene 14, 2012)

hola a todos XD hace algun tiempo arme un aplificador con el stk 439 fucionaba de maravilla 
 pero hoy que lo desempolve me encontre con un grabe problema 

por uno de los canales sale un chidido espantoso sin tener nunguna entrada de audio, el otro canal fuciona bien alguno sabe a que se deba? ,estara el stk439 dañado?


----------



## alex9 (Ene 14, 2012)

yo propondria que revisaras el cable mide continuidad, talvez tiene un falso o quizas la soldadura de la coneccion a la entrada se pudo haber dañado o la de el integrado, revisa el impreso bien y los cables y limpialo  suerte !


----------



## chinouv (Ene 14, 2012)

acabo de revisar todo el cableado el pcb y todo anda bien hice la prueba de cortocircuitar las entradas a tierra  
y el chillido desaparecio pero apenas  separo la union  de ese canal regresa el chillido  el canal que tiene el problemas es el de las salida del pin 11 del stk439 

 conoces otro tipo de pruebas q pueda realizar?  mis conocimientos de amplificadores son pocos XD


----------



## alex9 (Ene 14, 2012)

sinceramente yo tampoco se la gran cosa  pero... tambien otra cosa podria ser el disipador que no esta bien aislado. usa el buscador ahi tienen que haber otros tipos de pruebas que podes emplear


----------

